# Ridiculous craiglish ads!



## chiefwonton

Bobby (momobobo) and I were talking and looking at Craigslist ads and we thought, "why not start a funny thread?" Try not to be too hurtful, especially if you're unsure if they are on this forum or not. I'll kick off the thread with this!

Discus fish and tank


----------



## Sliver

great idea!!! here's a recent favorite of mine...

7 inch plecostomus fish !!!!!!


----------



## Momobobo

OMG PWAHAHAHAHA AT SLIVER'S. That guy is insaaaaane out of his mind :lol:


----------



## fishdragon

They thought they worth that, if any buyer thought too, then it's a fair deal between them. No body knows everything, Isn't it ?

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Immus21

fishdragon said:


> They thought they worth that, if any buyer thought too, then it's a fair deal between them. No body knows everything, Isn't it ?
> 
> Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


You're right! The best deals are when the buyer and seller are both happy. Although how many people woukd be happy buying a $100 common Pleco at a very common 7"???? Lol. Good thread idea guys!


----------



## Momobobo

Well I agree fishdragon if it was a rare fish, a fish like that however you couldnt get rid of for free, let alone for $100 :lol:


----------



## Foxtail

Someone please quickly post the 1000 plus gallon tank... Thats my fav at the moment lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama

i like how they are "cheep" and the plecos are "spotted leopard fish", 
ahhh good times:bigsmile:


----------



## arash53

OMG I keep seeing this kind of ads and I really hate it.

I want to start breeding shirmps as a hobby! Any help??


----------



## Momobobo

Foxtail said:


> Someone please quickly post the 1000 plus gallon tank... Thats my fav at the moment lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


HUGE FISHTANK 
:lol:


----------



## Sliver

arash53 said:


> OMG I keep seeing this kind of ads and I really hate it.
> 
> I want to start breeding shirmps as a hobby! Any help??


pretty sure that's kevin something or other, been banned from here twice. puts up ads asking people to give him small fish and shrimp for his "eco-project" and then resells them in vases.

"The Package" easy fish tank with min.care and cleaning, gift - Vancouver Pet Classifieds - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.

Kijiji : Poster's Ads.

pathetic little loser in my opinion.


----------



## DR1V3N

Momobobo said:


> HUGE FISHTANK
> :lol:


Hey now, I'm actually really considering this tank! I wonder if they'll accept 1/3 of the asking price to reflect the actual volume


----------



## arash53

Sliver said:


> pretty sure that's kevin something or other, been banned from here twice. puts up ads asking people to give him small fish and shrimp for his "eco-project" and then resells them in vases.
> 
> "The Package" easy fish tank with min.care and cleaning, gift - Vancouver Pet Classifieds - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.
> 
> Kijiji : Poster's Ads.
> 
> pathetic little loser in my opinion.


Yes it should be same person from the Tags part at the end of ads!!!!


----------



## TomC

Momobobo said:


> HUGE FISHTANK
> :lol:


 That tank is actually 1000 liters, so he probably just made a mistake.


----------



## Sliver

arash53 said:


> Yes it should be same person from the Tags part at the end of ads!!!!


yep, he doesn't seem terribly clever... ;-)


----------



## gsneufeld

Man been seeing ads on Craigslist from that annoying Kevin person for so long, I was wondering what he was doing.. Thats awful, what a little liar, is pretending to be some sort of charity now, and he's selling them in vases?

Beware, he just emailed me yesterday pretending that he's some kind of 'camp coordinator'

*Hello, n

My name is Kevin and I am a coordinator for an environmental summer camp for youth 6-16years of age. We are looking for donations-in-kind to help with implementing our program.

We would love to acquire this item for use in our water theme and building a water environment, but run on very little funds. What can you do about the price?

Either way, please get back to me and I look forward to hearing from you.

Can you deliver to richmond on skytrain

Kevin 
camps Coordinator, Vancouver*

This really pisses me off. We should report him to craiglist for the fraud.


----------



## Momobobo

martialid10t said:


> Hey now, I'm actually really considering this tank! I wonder if they'll accept 1/3 of the asking price to reflect the actual volume


I am too...from the dimensions he listed its actually a 300 gallon so for the price and quality of the tank that price is actually still fair...I only posted it on request guys


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

Man you guys must be pretty pathetic yourself for going around just picking out random ad's from craigslist. yes some people are out to lunch but you guys are way more crazy just for going the extra distance for making a thread like this. Im really surprised the mods aloud this thread can you imagine you guys making fun of someone then them finding out where you live!!!!!!! not good. and not good for the site!! its the same rule anywhere you post. watch what you say this site doesnt need a bad rep. so if you would delete this post when you get a chance please its really stupid of you to make it. If they bother you that much DONT EMAIL THEM!!!!!!!! Im sure there are a few people that can agree with me.


----------



## Nicole

Omg yes. This is going to be an awesome thread topic! Good job guys.


----------



## Sliver

uuuh.... really?


----------



## fishmonster

Insane in the Fish brain said:


> Man you guys must be pretty pathetic yourself for going around just picking out random ad's from craigslist. yes some people are out to lunch but you guys are way more crazy just for going the extra distance for making a thread like this. Im really surprised the mods aloud this thread can you imagine you guys making fun of someone then them finding out where you live!!!!!!! not good. and not good for the site!! its the same rule anywhere you post. watch what you say this site doesnt need a bad rep. so if you would delete this post when you get a chance please its really stupid of you to make it. If they bother you that much DONT EMAIL THEM!!!!!!!! Im sure there are a few people that can agree with me.


Fish!! sting rays and aro

ummm a little too much for a green arowana? LOL


----------



## fishmonster

and im pretty sure dragonfish canada are bringing some nice aros to bc soon?


----------



## IceBlue

5 minutes I won't get back.


----------



## macframalama

martialid10t said:


> Hey now, I'm actually really considering this tank! I wonder if they'll accept 1/3 of the asking price to reflect the actual volume


296 gallons, nothing to sneeze at but i mean thats a far cry from 1000


----------



## effox

Insane in the Fish brain said:


> Man *you guys must be pretty pathetic yourself* for going around just picking out random ad's from craigslist. yes some people are out to lunch but *you guys are way more crazy* just for going the extra distance for making a thread like this. Im really surprised the mods aloud this thread can you imagine you guys making fun of someone then them finding out where you live!!!!!!! not good. and not good for the site!! its the same rule anywhere you post. watch what you say this site doesnt need a bad rep. so if you would delete this post when you get a chance please *its really stupid of you to make it*. If they bother you that much DONT EMAIL THEM!!!!!!!! Im sure there are a few people that can agree with me.


Pathetic, crazy, stupid? You're talking about some of the members here disrespecting people from craigslist, and then you hypocritically do it yourself with name calling.

If this thread creates liability I'd close it, as for posting out-to-lunch CL ads, I don't personally see anything wrong with this. We post good prices on craigslist, so why not post ads to stay away from?


----------



## macframalama

HAHA I'LL E MAIL THEM MY ADRESS, , are you seriously saying poking fun at random ads is going to lead to bca having a bad rep or some fish vigilante home invasion , haha you watch to much tv, chill its all in good fun , some of these ads are so out there if you can take some laughter from it I feel sorry for YOU


Insane in the Fish brain said:


> Man you guys must be pretty pathetic yourself for going around just picking out random ad's from craigslist. yes some people are out to lunch but you guys are way more crazy just for going the extra distance for making a thread like this. Im really surprised the mods aloud this thread can you imagine you guys making fun of someone then them finding out where you live!!!!!!! not good. and not good for the site!! its the same rule anywhere you post. watch what you say this site doesnt need a bad rep. so if you would delete this post when you get a chance please its really stupid of you to make it. If they bother you that much DONT EMAIL THEM!!!!!!!! Im sure there are a few people that can agree with me.


----------



## Aquaman

Foxtail said:


> Someone please quickly post the 1000 plus gallon tank... Thats my fav at the moment lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2





Momobobo said:


> HUGE FISHTANK
> :lol:


 Nice tank mind you....well worth the 500 she is asking IMO tho it is only 296 gallons ( roughly according to her measurements ).Looks like an aqua-clear tank ....made in Europe in believe.


----------



## Scherb

LOL. some people just don't have a clue. Good thread. Cheers


----------



## neven

Insane in the Fish brain said:


> Man you guys must be pretty pathetic yourself for going around just picking out random ad's from craigslist. yes some people are out to lunch but you guys are way more crazy just for going the extra distance for making a thread like this. Im really surprised the mods aloud this thread can you imagine you guys making fun of someone then them finding out where you live!!!!!!! not good. and not good for the site!! its the same rule anywhere you post. watch what you say this site doesnt need a bad rep. so if you would delete this post when you get a chance please its really stupid of you to make it. If they bother you that much DONT EMAIL THEM!!!!!!!! Im sure there are a few people that can agree with me.


the correct course of action if you feel that strongly is to report the original post as giving a bad rep to the forum.

However there's a bit of a flaw for your statement, Craigslist is renown for scams and rip offs, as well as its renown for getting killer deals. We already have a thread to post great CL ads, so why not the rip offs. Many people new to the hobby do not know common pleco's are a dime a dozen, or the possible scams posted quite often throughout different classifieds. This helps educate people. With the huge fish tank thing, someone spoke up it could easily be a mistake, and it wasn't some huge bash fest, so not a big deal.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Nothing wrong or against the rules with this thread. I'm sure most of us have thought the same thing when we see a ridiculous ad. As mentioned, this thread is educational and "for fun". For every "ridiculous" ad we post on here there are probably a dozen "great deals" posted on the other thread. 

I know I've seen lots of "HUGE tank" titles and then open up to find out its a 5 gallon or 10 gallon.


----------



## Elle

best of craigslist: Dear aquarium sellers...

OK, this isn't fish related but it's still my favorite CL ad of all time:

best of craigslist: ********ASS KICKING MACHINE*******

Closely followed by this one:

best of craigslist: Survival Of The Fittest


----------



## Grete_J

I'd have to agree that this thread is more on the counter-productive/negative side. Instead of ridiculing the OP's behind their backs, why not send them the link to this forum? Maybe they'll peruse the classifieds and realize their prices are astronomically high. Before I stumbled upon BCA, I was unaware of how inexpensive aquarium gear could be.

I've made some great friends, met amazing people on here, but in general BCA has become a little too negative for my liking. This thread, the one below this thread with regards to ignore lists. IDK about other users here, but I have far better things to do than spend my time dwelling on negativity and pointing out flaws in others. Think I'll be productive and go work on my personal flaws.

Ohh and since I've gotten so many texts, PM's and the like; I'm no longer breeding axolotl's, nor do I have any.


----------



## Sliver

this one struck me as funny, note the asking price then look closely at the pic...

Exoterra mini terrarium 12x12x12 with stuff


----------



## The Guy

Hey Bruce why not offer $20, you never know! LOL


----------



## macframalama

10 gallon aquarium, 1 month old heater, filter and one Red Devil Cichlid. Victoria City, Victoria

the ad itself isnt that funny but the commentary about the breeding of hybrids made me laugh


----------



## Elle

Wow, that guy could make a million bucks as a geneticist. Imagine being able to create a mule from a fish! Unless of course, he means that he's using poor grammar to call himself a jack*ss.


----------



## Sliver

MULTIPLE TROPICAL FISH!!!!!!!!!

"definite breeding pair of white balloon convict cichlids (very rare)- $40 for pair" uuuuuh......really?


----------



## macframalama

those fish all seem <very rare> lmao... some peoples children i swear.


----------



## poiuy704

Jasonator said:


> 103 GALLON AQUARIUM ....NEEDS SILICONE IN ONE CORNER OR USE FOR REPTILE, 19in x 19in x 72in.
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/3m93F33N15E35F25R2caf451b7f1bd09a11a3.jpg


$300 now! price has gone up a bit since yesterday when it was free
103 GALLON AQUARIUM


----------



## er201

Lmao oh wow.


----------



## sunshine_1965

Tank and stand for $300 that's a laugh.


----------



## spit.fire

Comes with everything you need except everything you need


----------



## ThePhoenix

sounds like his wife is making him sell something he doesnt want to sell, so he prices it too high so no one buys it!


----------



## macframalama

i dunno if you guys are gonna be able to top this one
8inch RED DEVIL Cichlid! North Nanaimo, Nanaimo

whoops this is supposed to be in the ha ha ads.. oh well , check it out


----------



## Immus21

Must have forgot the decimal... $3.00 perhaps...


----------



## macframalama

dang good thing he didnt get ahold of your ebjd , it would have been on par with an asian arowana lol, and you cant misplace a decimal twice? ... can you?


Immus21 said:


> Must have forgot the decimal... $3.00 perhaps...


i was thinking of asking him to deliver the devil so i could smack him for being a dummy lol


----------



## Sliver

ALBINO CATFISH

uh....that looks like an albino cory to me....


----------



## spit.fire

Technically a Cory is a catfish


----------



## Immus21

spit.fire said:


> Technically a Cory is a catfish


Plecos are catfish too right?


----------



## Sliver

yep, a cory IS a catfish. a $2.99 catfish. i think that one must have some super secret catfish powers....


----------



## er201

gonna bump this thread up with something that seems worthy.

fish tank - $500 (surrey)

vary cool fish tank with all the stuff rady to go all so comes with 100 doller cat fish all yours for 500 and 30doller blue light


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

haha.. that's awesome, considering I bought the exact same kit 5 years ago for $140. Maybe I should invest in a catfish and make a tidy profit... Anyone got an old catfish and want to go in with me? We can split the profits!


----------



## cichlid

5" redtailed catfish for 100$....
Red Tail Catfish for Sale - $100 (Surrey)


----------



## Jaguar

Fish Tank including Accessories - Castanet Classifieds

A tiny plastic tank and some cheap accessories, probably half empty or expired bottles for $40 lol

Two Brother Beta Fish - Castanet Classifieds

$50 for a 2 bettas and a tiny plastic holding tank not even big enough for 1 betta... poor things are gonna die of ammonia poisoning before someone buys them at that price 

I saw one a few weeks ago that was a Petsmart bag of purple gravel... for double the price they sell it in the store. LOL


----------



## April

You should all watch the Craigslist joe movie. A guy travels all across USA for free and meets some amazing giving people on Craigslist. 
Ill be posting some of my,last items on Craigslist for sale..hope it doesn't end up here on a joke deal lol! 
If you buy a common plecco at a store...then you grow him big in a few years...his value should increase in theory right? A basic hobbyist that stands to reason. He put alot of food and care into it!


----------



## mikebike

I'm always amused by the missuse of the simbls for:
inch + "
feet + '

It amuses me to see a 10" ladder only $50
or a tank 12' X 12' X 24' 

Cheers


----------



## mikebike

I wonder of this door will fit in my van<VBG>
Free 30' X 80' interior door on Craigslist today


----------



## Elle

Wow. Just...wow.

best of craigslist: Woman to sit in my bath tub full of noodles, wearing a bathing suit.

best of craigslist: The gator that ate my pot bellied pig


----------



## kacairns

mikebike said:


> I wonder of this door will fit in my van<VBG>
> Free 30' X 80' interior door on Craigslist today


I've actually seen a 30' x 80' door no a electrical lab I worked on in Surrey once =)


----------



## architeuthis

Elle said:


> Wow. Just...wow.
> 
> best of craigslist: The gator that ate my pot bellied pig


Why would you take your pig to a golf club? :bigsmile:


----------



## Elle

> Why would you take your pig to a golf club?


Why, to be **********, of course! The real question is why was it wearing the wife's prized necklace?


----------



## Nicole

Well clearly he had an affair with the pig. I mean, who doesn't love bacon?



Elle said:


> Why, to be **********, of course! The real question is why was it wearing the wife's prized necklace?


----------



## blurry

fish tank aquariums and fish


----------



## monkE

blurry said:


> fish tank aquariums and fish


wow i feel sorry for those fish... there are some monster fish there in 75 gallon tanks!


----------



## blurry

Beta fish with bowl Betta in a closed off bowl?


----------



## kim86

blurry said:


> Beta fish with bowl Betta in a closed off bowl?


The plant comes out for feeding, cleaning etc... lots of people do that with those vases


----------



## effox

lots of water changes might keep it alive.


----------



## dabandit1

Its a hydroponic setup,you run a bubbler to keep air in there and water on the roots  cool setups


----------



## snailies3

This thread is kinda disappointing me since all the links I'm clicking are not found or deleted..


----------



## Nicole

Well the ads are bound to be removed/deleted from Craigslist either manually or automatically...? They expire after a certain period of time.



snailies3 said:


> This thread is kinda disappointing me since all the links I'm clicking are not found or deleted..


----------



## Sliver

1000g fish tank w/everything

really? 1000 gallons you say?


----------



## Foxtail

Lol... I saw that too... I'm hoping its a typo... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1

I texted them for the dimensions, have to wait till he gets off work to find out....interested to know myself


----------



## Diztrbd1

just got a text back... a bit smaller than 1000 lol measurements are 72" x 19" x 20"...most likely 120-125g


----------



## Sliver

yeah, i emailed last night for dimensions but no reply yet. it's not a typo, he says it's 1000 in both the title and the ad itself.


----------



## Sliver

damn, i was gonna guess it was a 150...lol


----------



## badrad

wonder if the 1200 is a typo too?  maybe he is asking 120? hoping....


----------



## Sliver

Tank Stand - for a 90 gallon or 75 gallon tank.

really?


----------



## kacairns

Sliver said:


> Tank Stand - for a 90 gallon or 75 gallon tank.
> 
> really?


Why not? just because its ugly he's got about $60-70 in material and maybe he values the hours of work greatly. Either that or someone who doesn't know how to actually build a stand and likes building with lumber instead of just plywood ripped him off and built it for him for a big price =)


----------



## gklaw

Not even fit for my workshop


----------

